# Costume Gallery



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I finally set up The Wicked Costume Gallery on my profile page. As many of you know, my love is sewing and creating costumes. Hopefully I can get others to make their own. It's fun and very satisfying.

I always post pictures when I finish a project, but here they are in one spot. It'll be easy now to add to it as I go along!

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=204


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice work! I wish I had the time and patience!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The witch's dress and your husband's undertaker costume is fantastic! You are so talented! Thanks for showing and I can't wait to see more costumes.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

what great talent!! I'm soooo jealous of your husband's attire, I'd wear that everyday!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll take one femme fatale and one vampiress costume, please


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

You do great work!!! Very nice job!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Bloody Brilliant!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Hee hee Jeff! Yes, that picture speaks volumes!!!!! 

Thanks so much everybody. It's nice to have the gallery and albums to keep them all here for easy viewing. 

I made all of these using patterns from the main pattern companies. So get sewing HF!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Glad you did this ..now we can see them all the time in one spot


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job Ms. Wicked. Maybe this will inspire Roxy to unpack her sewing machine.


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Very cool... you have an awesome ability, Ms. W!


----------

